# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا در هنگام ایجاد table

## rm.manesh

با سلام 
وقتی در هنگام ایجاد جدول جدید روی tables راست کلیک  و روی new table کلیک میکنم خطای زیر داده میشود
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
Untitled.png

----------


## rm.manesh

سلام 
تا حالا کسی با این خطا روبرو نشده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

